# 20 old school original nintendo games for sale



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

i have 20 nintendo games for sale make offer good shape they all work, email me if interested and i can get you a list. [email protected] thanks, shon lake elsinore,ca.:thumbsup:


----------



## yourmandave (Sep 6, 2009)

old school is awesome, wish i had the extra cash


----------



## tomcruisesky (Mar 19, 2010)

any discounted package you offer?


----------

